# Diablo 2: Was bedeutet &quot;Erweiterungscharakter&quot;?????



## oemmi (16. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

folgendes Problem:

Ich hab früher schon Diablo II gespielt und hatte einen Paladin mit Level 52!
Als die Vollversion in der PC Games war hatte ich wieder Lust zu spielen, installierte das Spiel, kopierte meinen Charakter rein den ich von damals noch gesavet hatte und wollte zocken! Doch ich kann kein Spiel starten, weil da in grüner Schrift "Erweiterungscharakter" steht, ich weiß aber nicht (mehr) was das bedeuten soll....

Kann ich noch Solsplayer spielen? Wenn ja wie? Falls Nein, WARUM??
Was heißt  Erweiterungscharakter denn????

Bitte helft mir schnell und gut wie immer!!!

THX


----------



## Goddess (16. Dezember 2004)

Ich vermute mal das Du, als Du den Charakter das letzte mal gespeichert hast ihn auch im "Ad-On" gespielt hast. Installier also ganz einfach das "Ad-On" dann müsste es klappen.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (16. Dezember 2004)

Du hast früher deine Char in LOD kreiert oder konvertiert, also geht der auch nur wieder mit LOD.


----------

